
Ask HN: Very simple REST client in JS. Which framework should I use? - throwdev
I just recieved an interview assignment from company I&#x27;m applying for, which I should submit in ~7 days. The task is to create simple web utility with BE exposed by REST API and FE in JavaScript framework of my choice - the latter is where my problem lies, as I have no experience with JavaScript, or frontend programming in general (the company is aware of this fact and wants me to cope with it).<p>So my question is, which framework should I use for this, given my limited time for learning? I&#x27;d prefer some of the mainstream ones, like Angular, React, or Vue so I can benefit from this experience in the future. My only requirement is making POST request to REST API endpoint and consume the response, maybe even asynchronously, but that is not a must.<p>I&#x27;d also appreciate if you could point me to some resources that&#x27;d benefit me with this task.
======
gokaygurcan
In this situation, I'd suggest Next.js which is kind of a framework for React
applications and instead of trying to understand how React and related
technologies are working, you can just start using it. Just go to
[https://nextjs.org/learn/](https://nextjs.org/learn/) and spend half an hour,
probably you'll understand how it works and how you can do basic things such
as navigating a page or deploying it to somewhere.

I believe, between React, Angular and Vue and all their boilerplates Next.js
is the easiest one to understand. And they have a huge example library in
their GitHub repository if you want to know how a certain
package/library/service works. In your case, this might help:
[https://github.com/zeit/next.js/tree/canary/examples/data-
fe...](https://github.com/zeit/next.js/tree/canary/examples/data-fetch)

------
cimmanom
Has the company or recruiter told you anything yet about their stack? I'd
suggest using whatever framework they use.

~~~
throwdev
They claim to use Angular, React and Vue.js so that did not help me much.

